
Ask HN: Is it good to pay user to get feedback? - sammyjiang
we are a startup and we are considering to pay user to motivate them to give feedback, we want to put a feedback button on most page for user to give feedback easily, then we will pay some money if their feedback is adopted, is it a good idea?
======
Rjevski
> then we will pay some money if their feedback is adopted

This would bias your results because users will now provide feedback they
think will have more chance of being implemented instead of _real_ feedback.

